# How long does it take for a pigeon to become an adult?



## jordanrw260

How long does it take for a pigeon to become an adult?

My pigeon still is squeaky, how long usually is it before they start to Coo and become full grown?


----------



## Lovebirds

jordanrw260 said:


> How long does it take for a pigeon to become an adult?
> 
> My pigeon still is squeaky, how long usually is it before they start to Coo and become full grown?


Well, "not squeaking" and becoming an adult are two different things. 
They usually have a voice change at around 2 months old. They don't normally show what sex they are until about 4 months old, sometimes longer.


----------



## Skyeking

I think most are mature/adults by 6 months-some are early and some a little late.

They make better parents at around a year of age though.


----------



## jordanrw260

Thanks, I was just wondering. My bird is around 2-3 months I believe and still has a squeaky voice.


----------



## Guest

as soon as they aquire their own apartment then they are an adult


----------



## Hamza

abt 5-6 months.. but parents, as said are great by an year.. 2 months is just after or around weaning time.. m i ryte??


----------



## Flemingo

By what Time are small ones good to release. It's a rescued wild rock pigeon. Came as juvenile. Been a month with me. Now, started flying a bit but not heights ...any rescuers out here ? Who would have released sick birds after taking cure of them ?


----------

